# Sports: Team, PvP, or PvE, or Huh?



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

What type of sports/physical activities do you enjoy?



Personally, I dislike most team sports. The thought of running around in a herd while some guy blows a whistle at me leaves me flat….being told what to do. :bored: I was "forced" to play basketball "for my own good" in grade school, which probably contributes to my dislike.

Any type of solo purely physical activity also leaves me flat -- like running, weightlifting, gym in general. I force myself to do these things…but I find them to be chores and not enjoyable. …sort of like brushing teeth or taking out the garbage.

One-on-one type situations, for instance racquet type games, (I used to fence in college) I can get into. I find them very strategic and they satisfy my extroversion as well…but of course you have to find and rely on someone else.

But I guess what I really enjoy most are man-against-nature types….like hiking or rock climbing…some sort of exploring. They're almost like a real life Tomb Raider to me…how do I get up the mountain without killing myself, and what will I see when I get there?


----------



## A Skylark (Jan 16, 2013)

The only team sport I've ever played is field hockey. I enjoy the sport itself, the team... not so much. Same for any sport played with people. I quite enjoy badminton, but I wish there was a way to get rid of the human aspect of the game.

I enjoy solo sports quite a bit, though. Running, hiking, horseback riding, skiing, love it.


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

I like all types. My favorite sport is ultimate frisbee. It's a team sport but it can be as organized/unorganized and competitive/recreational as you want it to be. Ultimate is generally self-regulated, unless you are playing seriously in the college or club division, where there are observers (aka referees). I love that ultimate is about both being competitive and getting along; being agreeable (and heckling) is the spirit of the game. Kickball is the other team sport that I play, where people are just as friendly but it doesn't have the same intensity of ultimate.

Racquetball and ping pong are enjoyable too, but I can only tolerate it for about an hour at most. I get bored after that. I can play ultimate and kickball for hours.

Solo activities vary for me. I do Insanity and Insanity Asylum workouts, and if I have the time, I'll do two or three a day. I enjoy running on occasion, but not for long... I get bored during 5Ks, around mile 2. Bikram yoga bores me after about half an hour. Indoor rock climbing is fun for about an hour.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

daydr3am said:


> I like all types. My favorite sport is ultimate frisbee. It's a team sport but it can be as organized/unorganized and competitive/recreational as you want it to be. Ultimate is generally self-regulated, unless you are playing seriously in the college or club division, where there are observers (aka referees). I love that ultimate is about both being competitive and getting along; being agreeable (and heckling) is the spirit of the game. Kickball is the other team sport that I play, where people are just as friendly but it doesn't have the same intensity of ultimate.
> 
> Racquetball and ping pong are enjoyable too, but I can only tolerate it for about an hour at most. I get bored after that. I can play ultimate and kickball for hours.
> 
> Solo activities vary for me. I do Insanity and Insanity Asylum workouts, and if I have the time, I'll do two or three a day. I enjoy running on occasion, but not for long... I get bored during 5Ks, around mile 2. Bikram yoga bores me after about half an hour. Indoor rock climbing is fun for about an hour.



I've never tried ultimate frisbee but that looks like fun. I enjoy racquetball but right now I don't know anyone nearby who plays. 

Otherwise, I don't play sports much. I like walking, biking, and rollerblading- things you can do by yourself.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

I like weightlifting a lot. Sadly i have these periods of 3-6 months every second year where i'm like fuck yeah i'm gonna be a beefcake! And then something comes up and i miss a week or two and then that stretches to months and whooops all the gains are gone and i'm like fuck it i won't go through the noob phase again. Then a year goes by and suddenly there's the motivation. This time i wont fucking flake out!!!!


----------



## kristle (Oct 21, 2010)

It has to be something competitive that I don't really have to depend on other people much. For example, I loved track in HS - all except for the relays. I enjoy barrel racing - horses are a lot more consistent than people teammates. I enjoyed softball as a pitcher. I didn't really care if we won or lost as long as I could play my own mini-game at the plate the whole time.

Soccer and basketball drove me nuts. WAY to dependant on other players, who I quickly found undependable and a waste of time. Oddly enough, as a kid, I enjoyed group games, but I was usually picking them and running them. Also getting in trouble for excluding the baddies. Sorry - I was "that" kid. Not at school, but big family or neighborhood gatherings. I grew out of that. Learned it wasn't really worth the effort and someone else would step in if I didn't.

It's kind of funny. From the title I almost blurted out PVE, but IRL I'm not so sure if it's PVP or PVE. I really don't have much motivation for activities if it doesn't include the chance to best someone. Terrible, I know, but it is what it is.


----------



## Pirate (Jan 2, 2013)

1v1/solo stuff mostly. I don't like reliance on others to accomplish my goals. I can enjoy team stuff, eg baseball, but I don't much care about the teams performance, only that I did my best to help the team (so my performance is all I really care about.)


----------



## Pathosray (Mar 13, 2012)

1vs0 is best.

I'm also partial to Free for Alls


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm fit and everything, got amazing endurance but I just don't like formal sports, and the gym is so boring. I'm more into body weight training, and such. I did actual weight training with some mates in university, got in excellent shape but I hated the idea of getting big. I liked the being fit, and really cut but I also like the idea of being able to lower my arms.

If anything, I'd probably be an acrobat, or a circus performer. I love the idea of parkour, but I need to work on my death wish first. When I'm in shape, I'm quite agile and have tried certain things. The hard part is finding someone crazy enough to train with and not too crazy to land you in the hospital or the morgue. I still long board -- again, it's all about the exploration, going new places, and just talking to people you meet along the way.


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm really big on team sports; particularly soccer. 

I especially enjoy sports like soccer, lacrosse, basketball... you know, the ones where you're always moving haha.

They're really dynamic and when I played, I enjoyed the dynamics of the team and how every game was always different.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l enjoy jumping on a large trampoline. Alone.


----------



## Archetype (Mar 17, 2011)

I tought NT's will like to play tactical team sports. I love to play flag football (there is no american football in my country). It is very fun to decide what strategy to play and picking right people on the play. And I always wanted to do this:


----------

